# Dayton Electric Motor for Gorlitz



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

My Gorlitz's electric motor is dying.

It has a Dayton 5k942c electric motor. 

Has anyone had to replace this motor?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How old is it? Mine still kicking


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

25 years or so. None for sale on the interweb. 

Hate to call Gorlitz and there are very few (like none) repair shops here.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorlitz takes order online on there site and deliver fast. You got the GO68 or the GO68HD?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Their markup is too high. Gotta be a better way. Maybe send it back to China for a rebuild?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Take the motor specs to Grainger. They will likely have it on the shelf.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Take the motor specs to Grainger. They will likely have it on the shelf.


Yeah, there's one 75 miles from here.

I'll swing by a local farmer who rebuilds his own stuff. Or try it myself. Or buy a new machine.

Or buy it from Gorlitz. Crap.....

I'm going to destroy a NY cut steak now.


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a brand new one for less than 2 ben's


http://www.alcstore.com/dayton-5k94.../dayton-5k942c-gearmotor-1-4-hp-single-phase/


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> take the motor specs to grainger. They will likely have it on the shelf.


grainger's motors are named dayton. Maybe all that motor needs is brushes. Or maybe the throwout switch is not allowing it to go to the secondary windings. Does it have a capacitor.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The last electric motor I repaired was a capacitor, $20.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought the new version of the unit from Gorlitz today. $210.00 plus $40.00 shipping (3 day).

I *****ed about the price and the kid asked me how much I spent maintaining it ($5.00 in 25 years) and how much did it make me (lol).

I doubt I could find parts up here for it anyway.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Take the motor specs to Grainger. They will likely have it on the shelf.


I find Graingers prices to be crazy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I find Graingers prices to be crazy.


Yep...unless they are the only ones that have the widget you need.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Yep...unless they are the only ones that have the widget you need.


But....Grainger wanted $595.00 for the same exact one Gorlitz sold me for $210.00. No lie.

Pays to shop...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber said:


> But....Grainger wanted $595.00 for the same exact one Gorlitz sold me for $210.00. No lie. Pays to shop...


And just a few short posts ago you didn't want to call Gorlitz because their markup was too high. Well, now I have fixed that little problem for you. Apparently their price is a bargain.

Your welcome.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorlitz can't be beat. Simply the best machine out there😀


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Yep...unless they are the only ones that have the widget you need.


This is true. Although they may be expensive, they generally have what I need in stock.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> And just a few short posts ago you didn't want to call Gorlitz because their markup was too high. Well, now I have fixed that little problem for you. Apparently their price is a bargain.
> 
> Your welcome.


what


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Their [Gotlitz] markup is too high. Gotta be a better way. Maybe send it back to China for a rebuild?





plbgbiz said:


> Take the motor specs to Grainger. They will likely have it on the shelf.





Plumber said:


> But....Grainger wanted $595.00 for the same exact one....Pays to shop...





Plumber said:


> I bought the new version of the unit from Gorlitz today. $210.00 plus $40.00 shipping (3 day)...




And just a few short posts ago you didn't want to call Gorlitz because their markup was too high. Well, now I have fixed that little problem for you by steering you to Grainger. Apparently their [Gorlitz] price is a bargain.

Your welcome.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

They sent the wrong one.....:laughing:

They *tried* to charge me return freight.....:laughing:

I may buy a Ridgid for a change of lifestyle, if I can find a used one.




> http://www.alcstore.com/dayton-5k942c-gearmotor-1-4-hp-single-phase/http://www.alcstore.com/dayton-5k942c-gearmotor-1-4-hp-single-phase/


I went with this for $232.00 including shipping.

The ALCstore.com is a huge seller on ebay and used paypal to process the order, so I will see.

I really ain't into buying a new machine.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

delete this please, most honorable modulators


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I put in a new motor in my go 68 about 2 years ago after 25 years of faithful service. (that I got from Gorlitz. 
The weird thing was I had to go to a bigger extension cord. I think 10 gauge comes to mind was the minimum. Was using a skinny 14 forever on the old motor with no drama. 
The new motor smoked and wouldn't spin up with the smaller cord,,,, almost burned it up
No problems since using the bigger cord. 
And another thing.. It spins up differently now,,,, like slow at first then a click and then normal. 
Weird and bothersome at first. But same ol same ol now.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

All done. New motor and motor pulley and the machine is as good as new. Good for another 25 years...:yes:

Got the motor pulley from Gorlitz and the motor from the internet.


----------

